# Campini-Caproni



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I just found this great pic of a Campini-Caproni C.C.2 testing its engine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

that's a great pic, but are you sure it aint just broken??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Positive. The two prototypes (C.C.1 and C.C.2) were never shot down or crashed. Actually the C.C.1 might have been destroyed by bombing or something but the C.C.2 lives on in an Italian museum, in perfect condition.

I love the pic though 8)


----------



## JCS (Jun 2, 2005)

Great pic! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice CC!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

it does kinda look like it was whole though, then broke into two, and the front part is now speedijg off into the distance.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

trying to fly faster than his ugly appearance and leave the uglyness behind...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

No look if you can see the back end has been manually dismantled and is being held by a crane...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah, and that guy is waving goodbye!


----------



## Sal Monella (Jun 8, 2005)

Sad that you guys can't see the beauty of that plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2005)

i considder it more of a blessing than something to be sad about.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Why? The C.C.1 was revolutionary. The only jet to fly before it was the He-178.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 11, 2005)

I too see her beauty.

From: http://www.museoscienza.org/english/aereo/caproni.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the link. 
Like the opening line says, not everybody knows about this very early jet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Indeed! 8) I think it says somewhere on that site, or on another site, that Italy didnt find out that the Germans had flown a jet before them until after the war.


----------



## me262 (Jun 12, 2005)

the germans where the pioneers on rocket and jet propelled planes:
the rocket propelled He 176 flew on june 20 ,1939
the jet powered He 178 flew on august 27,1939


----------



## Alexfly (Jul 17, 2010)

cheddar cheese said:


> Why? The C.C.1 was revolutionary. The only jet to fly before it was the He-178.



It was not a jet. The flames you see were from a ring of fuel nozzles in that section of the fuselage. Heating the air going through the "tube" this increased in speed thus giving more thrust. 
Prop was moved by a piston engine.


----------

